# Como funciona un 555?



## Ricardo Ruiz (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola, mi duda es ¿como funciona un 555? Se armar y calcular los circuitos de monoestable y astable, pero lo que quiero saber es como funciona en si el 555 si pueden ayudarme chido... Sale saludos


----------



## alco79ar (Jun 28, 2006)

hola ricardo, en esta pagina hay una explicacion y en toda la red mucho mas, te dejo unos linck

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/icdatos/555.html

creo ke en estos dos hay mucho para aprender; ojala te sirvan, suerte

Marcos


----------



## maxiasdasd (Mar 1, 2010)

muy buena informacion gracias


----------

